# Custom Keycaps for Apple Magic Keyboard



## AndrewS (Oct 7, 2021)

Has anyone had any luck finding a place to order custom keycaps for an Apple Magic Keyboard? I'm looking for a more lasting and elegant replacement for my current solution of printing and cutting labels from a label maker to place on the keys to label my specific hotkeys.

Barring that, are there any similarly low profile keyboards out there that you'd recommend that could have custom keycaps made for them?


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 7, 2021)

First of all, I’d strongly recommend you get this if you have an iPad. It’s really helped me get quicker and more efficient:









HOME | METASYSTEM







metasystem.io





Here are some DAW keyboards with key commands built in:






Audio


Shortcut keyboards and keyboard covers for audio applications like Pro Tools, FL Studio, Logic Pro X etc. from Logickeyboard



logickeyboard.com





I hope that helps.


----------



## AndrewS (Oct 7, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> First of all, I’d strongly recommend you get this if you have an iPad. It’s really helped me get quicker and more efficient:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. In this case however I'm specifically looking for a way to print custom text on replacement Magic Keyboard keys, or on some other similarly low profile keyboard, rather than a cover.


----------



## Zedcars (Oct 7, 2021)

AndrewS said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. In this case however I'm specifically looking for a way to print custom text on replacement Magic Keyboard keys, or on some other similarly low profile keyboard, rather than a cover.


Ah, I see. Sorry I misunderstood.

You’ve probably seen these stickers already, and it sounds like you need a better solution. But I’ll post anyway. Sorry I don’t know of anything better…






Keyshorts.com


Keyshorts is the top online store with designer, long-lasting MacBook & laptop stickers and skins. Precisely made just for you. 25,000 laptops beautified so far.




keyshorts.com


----------

